

Build your professional profile in a social context - bbelderbos
http://youcv.com

======
jentulman
Assuming this is yours and you'd like feedback I have some first thoughts from
that page....

Sounds like linkedIn, I never found a use for linkedIn

"youcv helps you to gain visibility in a professional, global and socially
connected world" How?

Your about page just takes me to facebook. The link looks like it should take
me to a specific facebook page, but it doesn't work, I just end up on my own
feed.

A personal thing, but I don't hit sign-ups without more info, especially when
they seem to be using FB as the auth method. Is this yet another facebook app?

~~~
bbelderbos
thanks for the feedback, very useful and appreciated

